# How much should I charge for all day?



## Makeup by Megan (May 18, 2016)

I'm a new freelance makeup artist that has been working for a yr. Recently a  boudoir photographer took notice of my work and wants to hire me now. Wants to know how much I charge specifically What are my rates per hour?* Client? 1/2 day?* Full day? I'm not really sure what appropriate amount I should quote him. The gig is an hour away so I have to take that in consideration. Please help it would be greatly appreciated


----------

